# Northwave Boots



## apintojr (Jan 10, 2008)

my buddy bouth a set of northwave boots last season. after one day of ridng the sole of the boot started to become unglued. he got them replaced and yet again the new boots same crap. ever since his horror story i've stayed clear of northwave products.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

i have no experience with the legend sl2, but i have been riding northwaves for the last 5 or six years(apx 5, kj, five). i love the way the boots fit and feel. definitely the only company that i can pull out of the box and be completely happy with. my only issue is that the quality of the products has been getting worse and worse ever time i try out a new pair. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

apintojr said:


> my buddy bouth a set of northwave boots last season. after one day of ridng the sole of the boot started to become unglued. he got them replaced and yet again the new boots same crap. ever since his horror story i've stayed clear of northwave products.


Whoa, how ironic, my Northwaves soles finally de-laminated after 10 seasons so I can say that they served me well!


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks guys,

wasn't sure of the brand, so I figured I'd ask here.

I'm gonna be heading to Tremblant, Quebec this weekend, and wearing them all weekend long, and that'll be my first time in them, so I wanted some re-assurance.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

romesaz said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> wasn't sure of the brand, so I figured I'd ask here.
> 
> I'm gonna be heading to Tremblant, Quebec this weekend, and wearing them all weekend long, and that'll be my first time in them, so I wanted some re-assurance.



Any ideas of what the brand is??









_________________________________________
Im think I want to try snowboarding.. Any snowboard tricks??


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

Soles of my NorthWaves finally came apart after 3 seasons of at least 60 days each. I put the boots through absolute hell and they stayed tough for along time but eventually gave out. Best boots I have ever had but have heard some bad stories about the new models and will be staying clear. Just bought the Ride Aspects and will be trying them out in a few days


----------

